# Il presepe



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Manca, come è noto, un mese al Natale. Il presepe rientra a pieno titolo tra le tradizioni e la cultura popolare. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Il grande Eduardo:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

da piccolo lo facevo sempre


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Quando ero piccolo sempre..ma adesso un alberello, ghirlanda fuori dalla porta e via ..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Novembre 2012)

A me piace farlo ancora adesso!! Anche se non per il significato religioso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Mai fatto (forse una volta),nemmeno quando ero troppo piccolo per farmi una mia idea sulla religione.


----------

